# Sean Alumni Table



## Physics Hunter (Nov 20, 2014)

All are welcome but I invite the Sean alumni (and you know who you are) to visit here to discuss the present, the past, and the future...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

meh....


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 20, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> All are welcome but I invite the Sean alumni (and you know who you are) to visit here to discuss the present, the past, and the future...



"I could go so far if only I could get started."
^ famous line spoken many times by ol' Sgt Johnson.

Our incredibly detailed 60 year plan will be coming to fruition very soon. Its been a long, hard road getting started, but here we are, on the cusp of elevating our growing family to a higher standing in this world; one my bloodline has yet to achieve. Good times are coming.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 20, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > All are welcome but I invite the Sean alumni (and you know who you are) to visit here to discuss the present, the past, and the future...
> ...




Is that like: "The journey of 1000miles begins with the first step?"


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 21, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Pretty much. I'm not one to try and improve upon old sayings. "There's nothing new under the Sun", after all. lol


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 21, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> meh....



I get that from your join date and post count.

I am hoping that there are others here now, and in the future that feel differently.


----------



## Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

Mullets all of ya....


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad you started this thread PH . I've been burning the candle at both ends lately and haven't had time to visit. 
Hope All here and those in our prayers have a lovely Thanksgiving week..Blessings and Joy


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 23, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > meh....
> ...


I was hoping you would answer my question in the intro thread, on the law of observation question, but................


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 23, 2014)

I mean really, why watch HBO? It's extra..................


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 23, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Galileo.

Stupid question, and it ignores the fact that I wear a harness.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 24, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...


So throw in that variable since you can't answer the question...even if you were a half assed physics college student 101 you could answer that question since it is the first lab experiment you do....under the subject....
instead let us flourish our collective knowledge of a short man in the reign of his life....


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

Cheers to all of my old and new friends. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Hoping all have a great Thanksgiving.

Time of the year to start white bass fishing, not so into it for the white bass but big yellow cats lay under the big schools of white bass and once in a while one will hook up with a big yellow on a jig, now that's a blast..


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm having a bit of an issue multi quoting...
Happy fishing Cross!!!
Wishing you All a Blessed and Joyful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

Two Thanksgivings this year for me. One with my godfather at his house, and then one hosted at my house the next day. Getting the old iron gut prepared.


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Two Thanksgivings this year for me. One with my godfather at his house, and then one hosted at my house the next day. Getting the old iron gut prepared.



I have 3 dinners in one day. I am going to be heifer by the end of the week. I have to eat generously at each location so I don't offended the host. It's a rough life. lol


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> All are welcome but I invite the Sean alumni (and you know who you are) to visit here to discuss the present, the past, and the future...


Don't bring that shit over here.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> Cheers to all of my old and new friends. Happy Thanksgiving!


What about your borrowed and blue friends?


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thanksgivings this year for me. One with my godfather at his house, and then one hosted at my house the next day. Getting the old iron gut prepared.
> ...



Ah, you'll run it all off the next day. You're not fooling me.


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers to all of my old and new friends. Happy Thanksgiving!
> ...



Well...I've got my something old now with you here.


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thanksgivings this year for me. One with my godfather at his house, and then one hosted at my house the next day. Getting the old iron gut prepared.
> ...



What do you do to desverve that?..Ive done two..three seems....sinful...


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

Who's having the Turkducken this year?


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I plan on it. I usually run the Turkey Trot but I am going home a day earlier this year. I really want to maximize my time with my mom and dad. They host so many and are so busy on Thanksgiving that I feel like I can't spend too much time with either. The extra day gives us a chance to catch up...also drink up. Cheers!


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> Who's having the Turkducken this year?



Not doing a turkducken, but I will be stuffing the turkey with thigh and breast meat from one of my chickens. I'm also injecting marinade into the turkey after 24 hours in the brine. I'm salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

Cross said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



It is the very soul of gluttony. My Parents, In-laws, and my best friend's family all expect our company on Thanksgiving. I always feel like Jabba by the end of the night.


----------



## SixFoot (Nov 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Unfortunately, I won't have any apple wine done in time this year, but I have my delicious backup from the St. James Winery - Friendship School Red. I highly recommend it!


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Who's having the Turkducken this year?
> ...



That sounds amazing. We're bringing  the smoker to my parent's house. This is my hands down my favorite holiday. Hot turkey sandwiches for days. Nom nom nom!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


You got that right - suffered through another birthday last week.


----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



29 isn't old my dear.


----------



## Cross (Nov 24, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Who's having the Turkducken this year?
> ...




Damn...that sounds good....


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I answered the question, twice. 

If you don't know the history of Physics, I simply pity you.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > All are welcome but I invite the Sean alumni (and you know who you are) to visit here to discuss the present, the past, and the future...
> ...



We finally found out that the worm hole is bi-directional.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...


I am not the one claiming to be a perfessor..I didn't see the answer, who hit the ground first...??


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving and may peace be with you All!! 
Those braving the cold, take care and stay warm.


----------



## Cross (Nov 27, 2014)

Have a  Great Thanksgiving...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Nov 29, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





Moonglow said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Why is it that Libs are always asking me to do their homework.

Copernicus should be hint enough.

Pisa if you lack internet search skills.

Breathe a few times, beat the heart a couple times, repeat...


----------



## SixFoot (Dec 1, 2014)

I think I finally recovered from the two feasts this year..... I don't think I want to do two ever again.


----------



## Cross (Dec 1, 2014)

SixFoot said:


> I think I finally recovered from the two feasts this year..... I don't think I want to do two ever again.



The fattened calf...know the feeling...didn't get my lights up, neighbors Rottweilers decided they didn't like our privacy fence, spent the weekend repairing and re-enforcing..I never liked the city or suburbia...I'm really beginning to despise it...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 1, 2014)

Sean Hannity is a moron.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 1, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Sean Hannity is a moron.




You see, two people with sometimes opposing views can agree on some things...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 2, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sean Hannity is a moron.
> ...


Morphing, are we?

I am ready for an avie change but...


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 2, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Sean Hannity is a moron.


Meh..he makes more sense than some. But you know what they say about opinions and poop holes,, we haven't become a full blown Ideocracy yet.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I think I finally recovered from the two feasts this year..... I don't think I want to do two ever again.
> ...


Well that's a drag. There's a lot to be said in favor of concrete block walls. We'd like to do that to our back yard as our wood fence is reaching the end of it's efficiency. But our neighbor only has little yappy dogs and their mostly inside so no big rush yet. My Mister repaired it and i gave it a dark stain last summer so it'll hold for awhile. 
Ya'all have a good one and watch the incoming..


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Yeah i dislike getting in a neighbors business but we finally had to have the talk, my better half is a stroke survivor, one of the few pleasures she has is sitting in the back yard and enjoying the plants we have, watch for hummingbirds etc...kind of hard to do when one has three large Rottweilers tearing at the fence trying to break in ...she could never move fast enough to get in the house...told them that and that if the dogs started tearing up the fence i'm putting up...there was going to be some real trouble..

Yeah all of sudden we could use some poop scooping in here.


----------



## SixFoot (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I think I finally recovered from the two feasts this year..... I don't think I want to do two ever again.
> ...



Took you long enough to start seeing the light.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 2, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Sean Hannity is a moron.
> ...


Sean Hannity is the 2nd most frightened man in America, after Lindsey Graham.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 3, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Reminds me of a mid 80's Van Halen video.

Homeless guy wearing a placard that says: "Will fight for food."
Overlay is: "Right now someone has the wrong idea..."


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 5, 2014)

My daughter has a gig at event planning at the Convention Center so i've had my grandson every day and between him and my other obligations i'm still very busy. The event is next week so things should slow down after that. 
Finished my Christmas shopping and stocked all the goodies i need to make my candy that i pass out at Christmas. I do not like to shop close to Christmas because of the crowds and parking is hard.
Wishing you All a lovely weekend and stay safe if your weather is rough.


----------



## Cross (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> My daughter has a gig at event planning at the Convention Center so i've had my grandson every day and between him and my other obligations i'm still very busy. The event is next week so things should slow down after that.
> Finished my Christmas shopping and stocked all the goodies i need to make my candy that i pass out at Christmas. I do not like to shop close to Christmas because of the crowds and parking is hard.
> Wishing you All a lovely weekend and stay safe if your weather is rough.



Yep those grands can be a blessed handful...lol

One daughter is graduating fro Mary Hardin Baylor next week...

We have a Great Grand due in a few months they are coming down for Christmas...

Both of our Daughters work at the same hospital, twins, they are always tripping people up... lol..and take way to much enjoyment in it...anyways since we have a family Christmas it's tough getting schedules arranged, one is ICU other NICU...same for the extended family event...yeah it's a busy time of year..dryers broke so I'm doing laundry @ the washeteria, still working on my fence project, still need to put up the lights...I'm making myself tired...lol


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 5, 2014)

Cross said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter has a gig at event planning at the Convention Center so i've had my grandson every day and between him and my other obligations i'm still very busy. The event is next week so things should slow down after that.
> ...


Congrats on the coming Great Grandbaby..how exciting! Also for the graduation. 
We were hoping for a break in the rain for the weekend so my Mr could get our lights up but looks like the weather isn't going to cooperate. He finished the lighting, shelving and most of the organizing in the garage. Might actually get the car in soon, lol.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 6, 2014)

Cross said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter has a gig at event planning at the Convention Center so i've had my grandson every day and between him and my other obligations i'm still very busy. The event is next week so things should slow down after that.
> ...




I waited way too long to have kids...  )


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


Hope you had some..never to late for men, lol.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 9, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Two, that's enough.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 9, 2014)

My oldest daughter is having another child .. they have been trying for awhile. She has a 5 year old and is almost 38.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 10, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> My oldest daughter is having another child .. they have been trying for awhile. She has a 5 year old and is almost 38.



Yeah, we stopped at two due to the statistics of age vs defects.

May God bless them with a healthy and wonderful child.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 17, 2014)

It's coming on Christmas...


----------



## Cross (Dec 17, 2014)

When we get together for Christmas I hook my laptop up to my big flat screen with the VGA connector there are some good long Videos on utube with Christmas images and Chrstmas music and play them while we open presents. The music sound decent because I use some inexpensive speakers as opposed to using the laptop speakers.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> When we get together for Christmas I hook my laptop up to my big flat screen with the VGA connector there are some good long Videos on utube with Christmas images and Chrstmas music and play them while we open presents. The music sound decent because I use some inexpensive speakers as opposed to using the laptop speakers.



We played The Grinch off an ancient VHS player and tape tonight.  Had to dig deep in the grandparent junkpile to cobble it together with an old 80's TV with bad color balance.  It was a family effort and I doubt there was a dry eye in the house.

The important part was everyone piling onto the couch and floor and watching it together rather than staring at their portable device, alone.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > When we get together for Christmas I hook my laptop up to my big flat screen with the VGA connector there are some good long Videos on utube with Christmas images and Chrstmas music and play them while we open presents. The music sound decent because I use some inexpensive speakers as opposed to using the laptop speakers.
> ...



Just doesn't get much better...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 20, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > When we get together for Christmas I hook my laptop up to my big flat screen with the VGA connector there are some good long Videos on utube with Christmas images and Chrstmas music and play them while we open presents. The music sound decent because I use some inexpensive speakers as opposed to using the laptop speakers.
> ...



We had the kids over the other night and pulled out the old Nintendo and super Mario... the old two button controller.  I  kicked the kids butts but the grand kids watched and learned fast... my grandson kicked my butt... dang youngsters adapt soo fast...

And the family time on the couch doing one thing doesn't happen near enough..


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 21, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Best of times.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi! Hope ya'll had a Merry Christmas! Mine was loving and joyful and today i'm packing Christmas away. Another year flying away to my memories...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Dec 28, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Hi! Hope ya'll had a Merry Christmas! Mine was loving and joyful and today i'm packing Christmas away. Another year flying away to my memories...



The family was playing Christmas carols when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Cross (Jan 9, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good holiday...I did 

Though I did spend some time in the hospital nursing a chronic thing...all things considered, a good time had by all though...


----------



## SixFoot (Jan 10, 2015)

Checking in.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Jan 11, 2015)

Cross said:


> Hope everyone had a good holiday...I did
> 
> Though I did spend some time in the hospital nursing a chronic thing...all things considered, a good time had by all though...


Sorry to hear about the hospital stay but you sound chipper so that's good! Our holiday season was wonderful, lots of time with the grand babies and their parents! 
May the New Year be healthy and joyful for you and yours Cross. Hugs!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Jan 11, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Checking in.


Hugs to you too!


----------



## Physics Hunter (Jan 12, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Checking in.



I have found no purchase here, but I am not done... Yet.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't these people Live Blog the SOTU.  If they did, I could not find it.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 8, 2015)

Fading.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Feb 8, 2015)

What's up SixFoot? Hope you and your's are well..


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonita Louise said:


> Hi! Hope ya'll had a Merry Christmas! Mine was loving and joyful and today i'm packing Christmas away. Another year flying away to my memories...



I would do anything just to be able to stop the time.


----------



## mdk (Feb 8, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Fading.


I hope all is well! I haven't heard from you in while. Cheers friend!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Feb 9, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Hope ya'll had a Merry Christmas! Mine was loving and joyful and today i'm packing Christmas away. Another year flying away to my memories...
> ...


I have come to embracing the changes that each moment brings, but i know what you mean. 
BTW..speaking of time, i watched the new movie Jupiter Ascending yesterday and have to say they packed a lot of philosophy into an action packed movie.


----------



## Cross (Feb 10, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Fading.



?


----------



## Cross (Feb 10, 2015)

Selling house, trying to arrange multi-generational compound....the hell with the nuclear family..


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 10, 2015)

Bonita Louise said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



The ability to enjoy changing moments is remarkable.

Thanks for a good movie suggestion! If it still sticks in my mind, I will remember to watch it this weekend.


----------



## mdk (Feb 10, 2015)

Bonita Louise said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



I went last Sunday to the theater to see this movie. It was action packed and visually pleasing. It wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Feb 11, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Fading.



More like steeping.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Feb 11, 2015)

mdk said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Hi MDK ..have you seen 7th Son? Might go see it this weekend.


----------



## mdk (Feb 11, 2015)

Bonita Louise said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Hi Bontita! I hope all is well. I really want to see 7th Son and I may go to a matinee this Saturday to do so. I love Julianne Moore so I am pretty excited.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Beacon.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 19, 2015)

I got another email today about the SkimWords fiasco.

Sorry folks, but the same people telling you they didn't force spamware on your browsing experience are the same ones who insist they didn't breech my personal correspondence before telling you how some mysterious unknown force in the Northeast are the one's who did me in. 

I don't know whether to laugh at, or shake my head at the sheer naivety, but please stop asking for my opinion/knowledge/solution to things that no longer have anything to do with me. If you personally need help with things on your machine, contact me any time.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have a disappearing act to complete. God bless.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

A heartfelt welcome to all of HanNITWITty's nitwits.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Feb 19, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> I got another email today about the SkimWords fiasco.
> 
> Sorry folks, but the same people telling you they didn't force spamware on your browsing experience are the same ones who insist they didn't breech my personal correspondence before telling you how some mysterious unknown force in the Northeast are the one's who did me in.
> 
> ...


Miss you and wish you and yours all the best..Hugs and Blessings


----------



## mdk (Feb 19, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> A heartfelt welcome to all of HanNITWITty's nitwits.


Is this really necessary?


----------



## Bonita Louise (Feb 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > A heartfelt welcome to all of HanNITWITty's nitwits.
> ...


Probably one of those deep thinkers from over yonder..trolls gotta troll.


----------



## mdk (Feb 19, 2015)

Bonita Louise said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Apparently. I am all for a good word play or joke but that was just weak sauce. Just b/c we post on the other forum doesn't mean we don't all have differing views. In many ways the level of debate there is far superior. Far less trolling, personal insults, and vulgarity. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy this place very much but having a debate here can be quite difficult.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Yeah, that must be it, it couldn't possibly be that opposing posters get banned.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 20, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Opposing posters of what?


----------



## mdk (Feb 20, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



That is entirely inaccurate. The forum has a wide range of views/political leanings and all are accepted so long as they do not violate the terms of service. You are making unfounded assumptions.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 20, 2015)

mdk said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


No I'm not, all you have to do is call out a HanNITWITty lie and you are gone.


----------



## SixFoot (Feb 20, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You must've been banned for contempt of host. At least you broke a rule.


----------



## mdk (Feb 20, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I can count on one hand the amount of times I've agreed with Hannity. You are free to disagree with Hannity all you wish but you have to do so in respectful manner.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 20, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I got banned for proving a long standing GOP lie told many times by HanNITWITty, MessiahRushie, MRC and just about every other hate radio shock jock and CON$ervative print source, namely the Gore at Monticello "gaffe" lie where the Right claims Gore could not name the bust of Franklin. It also got me banned on the St Ronnie site, free republic and a bunch of others. The Right cannot tolerate any long standing lie exposed. I only started calling him HanNITWITty after I was banned.

Gore named the bust of Franklin himself with no help from the curator.

February 11, 2014
RUSH: Gore didn't even know where he was when he went to Monticello. Remember that? Algore is in there, some foreign dignitary, Algore and Clinton are in there and they're taking a tour of Monticello, and *Gore's trying to act smart and everything, and he points to a bust, a figurine bust up on a shelf, and asks the curator very intelligently (imitating Gore), "And who is that?" "Oh, that's Benjamin Franklin." *
"Oh, yes, yes, I recognize the long hippie hair. Yeah, Benjamin Franklin." Or was it Thomas Jefferson? He didn't know Thomas Jefferson at Monticello.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 20, 2015)

mdk said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Yeah, but did you ever thoroughly demolish a long standing Right-wing lie?


----------



## Bonita Louise (Feb 20, 2015)

A disgruntled former poster..that club is getting pretty large and from varied perceptions. Pretty much a micro cossum of America.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Mar 3, 2015)

Physics Hunter said:


> Beacon.



Anonymity is underappreciated.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 12, 2015)

mdk said:


> I can count on one hand the amount of times I've agreed with Hannity. You are free to disagree with Hannity all you wish but you have to do so in respectful manner.



Holy crap, look at those ratings! Aren't we the popular one? lol


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 12, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Hope ya'll had a Merry Christmas! Mine was loving and joyful and today i'm packing Christmas away. Another year flying away to my memories...
> ...



One thing I always wondered about stopping time... If you stop time, do you continue at orbital speeds while the world suddenly stops? If so, that would suck.


----------



## mdk (Mar 12, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I can count on one hand the amount of times I've agreed with Hannity. You are free to disagree with Hannity all you wish but you have to do so in respectful manner.
> ...


Well I was voted most popular in high-school. lol

How are you my friend? Well I hope. Cheers!


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 12, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> One thing I always wondered about stopping time... If you stop time, do you continue at orbital speeds while the world suddenly stops? If so, that would suck.


In Physics, time exists only in terms of motion, so to stop time all motion must stop including yours.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 12, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



I just want to able to press a button that would stop the time once I reach a moment that seems like the happiest moment of my life. I usually get that moment after I  had few Jack Daniel's


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...


A certain mod has left in a huff...or died of old age.   Just saying it isn't quite the same now.......and that's a good thing.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 15, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I always wondered about stopping time... If you stop time, do you continue at orbital speeds while the world suddenly stops? If so, that would suck.
> ...



That was going to be my next question - "How do you stop time for everyone and everything except for yourself?"


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



As well as I can be. I'll know if things are awesome or crappy on the 26th. Details way later on.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 15, 2015)

bodecea said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Hopefully they do something about those dwindling numbers some day. Doesn't seem likely they'll ever recover though.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 15, 2015)

SixFoot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Way too much competition now.


----------



## SixFoot (Mar 16, 2015)

bodecea said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Meh, I guess that's one way of simplifying it.


----------

